# Mica Powder - True Red



## PedroDelgado (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of a good Mica Powder source? Coastal Scents no longer carries Mica Powder. I am in particular looking for a true Red like the one on this link.
Thanks!!!

http://www.mineralmakeupingredients.co.uk/epages/BT3899.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT3899/Products/%2210R%20-%20A%22/SubProducts/%2210R%20-%20A-0001%22


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2015)

Might want to try Amazon


Amazon.com: Pearl Red Mica Powder 1oz, Metallic Ruby Red, Cosmetic Mica, Slice of the Moon: Health & Personal Care


----------



## robutacion (Oct 26, 2015)

There is a reason why is very difficult to find colours that are a bright vivid red, it appears that, those reds are badly affected by UV, making them loose the brightness with time.

There is a technical term for that, I just can't recall its name, sorry...!

Many colour manufacturers stop making them due to this very reason.

Cheers
George


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2015)

Amazon.com : 1 OZ TRUE RED PIGMENT FOR SOAP COSMETICS BY DR.ADORABL E : Beauty


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 27, 2015)

robutacion said:


> There is a reason why is very difficult to find colours that are a bright vivid red, it appears that, those reds are badly affected by UV, making them loose the brightness with time.
> 
> There is a technical term for that, I just can't recall its name, sorry...!
> 
> ...



Fading?


How about this stuff?

Wholesale Cosmetic Pigments


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 27, 2015)

Just a quick search found this 

Mica Carmine Red

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Mica-Red_p_222.html


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 27, 2015)

You will be very hard pressed to find a true red in mica powder.  At least one that doesn't stain every thing else red... sandpaper, micromesh, paper towels, buffing wheels...

Both the above examples will pour  dark pinkish/purplish red.


----------

